# Hi-Bore Fairway Woods



## atomarchio (Mar 5, 2007)

I have the Hi-Bore driver and think it's a great club. The recent price drop on the drivers has the product available for under $200. 

Like the driver so much I want to buy the 3 and 5 wood. However, the price is still $219 each (Golf Galaxy and ****'s). 

Does anyone know if the prices on the fairway woods will drop soon like the driver did?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

Nah I haven't got the foggiest idea.


----------



## atomarchio (Mar 5, 2007)

I want to buy them because I love the hi-bore. But no way am I going to pay $219 each.

Am hoping that the new Hi-Bore XL fairway woods come out soon so I can get the regular hi-bore fairway woods at a reduced price like I did the driver.


----------

